
It’s Official: China’s E-Commerce King Is a Communist - jkuria
https://www.wsj.com/articles/its-official-chinas-e-commerce-king-is-a-communist-1543238782
======
Cypher
With the extraordinary growth of China their might be some benefits to
communism.

~~~
jkuria
It is not communism. It is "socialism with Chinese characteristics" :) as Xi
Jinping likes to remind everyone!

